# 1971 Typhoon/Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2022)

I received this great '71 Typhoon frame, fork, guard and some other misc pieces from @123totalpack in a trade. I decided to build it as a Stingray. I find it funny that '63-'65 is called a shorty and after that it is called a junior. I prefer to call them all shorty's. That being said, this campus green Typhoon cleaned up really nice. I had some parts to build it and I'm waiting on a few more to finish. I have another short frame with the 5.5 crank and the pedals hit the road every time I ride it. I'm going to leave the 4.5 crank on this one even though I feel like a circus clown. With the 4.5 crank and 36 tooth sprocket it is like you are peddling and going practically nowhere. I'm leaving the Typhoon screen on the guard as I'm not trying to fool anyone. Looking forward to adding this to my collection.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 28, 2022)

Man sounds crazy but a nice fat sprung solo seat would be wild on this type of build. I may have to do one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Man sounds crazy but a nice fat sprung solo seat would be wild on this type of build. I may have to do one.



I have a decent green seat on it's way. I also have a tufted solo polo coming I will have to see how it looks. I was thinking of that one was going on my  '65.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm going to leave the 4.5 crank on this one even though I feel like a circus clown. With the 4.5 crank and 36 tooth sprocket it is like you are peddling and going practically nowhere.
> 
> View attachment 1758698
> 
> ...



LOL!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2022)

Campus green is one of those colors that has to be displayed in the sunlight Or under bright lighting to reveal just how cool it is.


----------



## silentda213gangster (Dec 28, 2022)

_Damn that typhoon looks great!!!_


----------



## nick tures (Dec 29, 2022)

nice !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2022)

Well the seat and NOS Schwinn Knobby showed up and look awesome on the bike. Did they still produce this tire in 1980? It has a 0 as second digit of date code and it looks so good I  have a hard time believing it to be a '70 it still has the mold hubs on it. I can get better pics later. I'm waiting on a chain and newer bars before I call this one done. Yes @GTs58 I'm hoping to get some natural light photos sometime before May hahaha. The difference between Campus green paint from year to year seems to change. I also know the sunlight makes this color darken over time, is that the main reason for the differences or did the paint change slightly during it's years of use?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2023)

Some more pictures and yes @GTs58 this bike looks even better in natural light.  I added pedals, a real nice set of handle bars with little to no rash at all and a set of green sparkle chubby grips.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2023)

Looking good! 👍

Got a question for you. I picked up a bike for my granddaughter at my daughter's request and it's a total POS and I'm at a standstill putting it together. Is the bolt for the sissybar clamp at the dropout a 1/4 - 20? I'm dealing with a threaded drop out accessory hole and very poorly bent clamp so I need to modify the stupid thing and maybe drill out the drop out hole for a bolt, not a screw.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Looking good! 👍
> 
> Got a question for you. I picked up a bike for my granddaughter at my daughter's request and it's a total POS and I'm at a standstill putting it together. Is the bolt for the sissybar clamp at the dropout a 1/4 - 20? I'm dealing with a threaded drop out accessory hole and very poorly bent clamp so I need to modify the stupid thing and maybe drill out the drop out hole for a bolt, not a screw.



Yes, the Schwinn S and Q are


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2023)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes, the Schwinn S and Q are



Thanks! Since I'm dealing with a Taiwan Schwinn Fair Lady, I'll be using authentic original HM stamped Taiwan 1/4 - 20 bolts and nuts.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 8, 2023)

GTs58 said:


> Thanks! Since I'm dealing with a Taiwan Schwinn Fair Lady, I'll be using authentic original HM stamped Taiwan 1/4 - 20 bolts and nuts.



Looking forward to my  8 year old getting on the '72 Fairlady I bought myself err.. ahh... I  mean bought  her a few  years ago haha.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2023)

I had such short notice I was kind of in a bind. I wanted to get an original and she wanted yellow so that was kind of impossible at the time. I will be the first one to ride it just to make sure the damn thing works. And works properly!🤣     Oh I forgot, I’ll still have to paint it yellow.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 8, 2023)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Some more pictures and yes @GTs58 this bike looks even better in natural light.  I added pedals, a real nice set of handle bars with little to no rash at all and a set of green sparkle chubby grips.
> 
> View attachment 1765086
> 
> ...





Really fantastic, Paul! Beautiful bike !!!
I love it


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2023)

nice job !!


----------

